# why does my 240 shut down at times



## flipper42 (May 5, 2007)

here the [roblem i am haveing now with my 204sx when my hud is working it runs fine an will turn up the rpm just fine but when it doesnt work in 5th gear it will only turn up the rpm to 3800 an then shut down like a rev limiter has kicked in till the rpm drops down to 3200 are so an then kick back in if i push the clucth in the rpm comes back up just fine. i have had it up to 110 when the hud is working an still climbeing but when it is not working it will only run bout 80 are so. i have checked all the fuses an connections an has of yet found what is causeing the problem any help on this would be much appreciated thanks


----------



## celi (Jun 27, 2007)

I have the exact same problem with my '89 240sx. In fifth gear, I'll get up to 3500 rpms and my car will pop into neutral without me shifting...then when my rpms go down to about 3100, it'll go back into fifth. This doesn't always happen, but its frustrating when it does.

Maybe its a 240sx defect.


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

check the throttle position sensor


----------



## flipper42 (May 5, 2007)

*89 240SX shut down*

well mine doesnt pop out of gear its like a rev limiter kicks in an it only happens when my speedometer is not working other then that it runs great. when the speedo works wich is intermitten it doesn't shut down but when it does its like you turned the key off enless you push in the clucth an its still running an the rpm will rev up pass 4000 are even higher if i try to.


----------



## flipper42 (May 5, 2007)

well its not my throttel position sensor are any thing else to do with the engine with mine any ways it seems an the eccu is not throwing any codes at all on this either am baffeled with it all for sure now


----------



## ViR2 (Jul 3, 2007)

have you tried resetting ecu first? Is your throttle body moving freely?


----------



## flipper42 (May 5, 2007)

well it seems that my prob all along has been the shift lock senors on my tranny go figure had not ideal with that being my prob now my hud works properly an the car tops out about 135 not to bad for a plain jane stock littel over size gocart LOL


----------



## Negativityx13 (Jul 2, 2006)

flipper42 said:


> well it seems that my prob all along has been the shift lock senors on my tranny go figure had not ideal with that being my prob now my hud works properly an the car tops out about 135 not to bad for a plain jane stock littel over size gocart LOL



Wow urs runs 135? wish mine would, mine only runs 115 then it shuts off lucky


----------



## flipper42 (May 5, 2007)

well it seems that the ecu has been modified on mine cause it doent shut down at all its like it all it will do being mostly stock as for as i can tell beside the ecu an the cool air intake with the over size filter an also the mass air flow sensor isnt a stock one either not sure but there might be some other things that have been moded on the littel car learning as i go toodels all


----------



## GTRsilvia (Aug 16, 2007)

well, the cars dont come with a governor on the speed from the factory only a goveror on the rmps. and i dont believe that yours runs 135 because i have a 1992 DOCH 240sx and like the other guy mention 115 - 120 and thats about it...plus there is no way to judg going th fast the speedo stops at 115


----------



## Negativityx13 (Jul 2, 2006)

GTRsilvia said:


> well, the cars dont come with a governor on the speed from the factory only a goveror on the rmps. and i dont believe that yours runs 135 because i have a 1992 DOCH 240sx and like the other guy mention 115 - 120 and thats about it...plus there is no way to judg going th fast the speedo stops at 115



my speedo shows 188 but yeah it cuts off at 4900 rpms/5000 rpms which is like 115 for me atleast but i also use stock wheels atm


----------



## rconaway (Jun 3, 2016)

Is there a way to modify the computer to remove the speed limiter?


----------

